# weight lifting belts...



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive always borrowed weight lifting belts from the gym when i train. i want to buy my own one but am unsure of what size to get. i was thikning just to get a standard leather one off ebay like one of them golds gym ones etc.

just not sure of size.

im 6f2 and about 103kg. if i measure my waist just below the belly button where i normall have the belt it is about 36inches:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well as they're belts.... they tend to be marked up with waist sizes.....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i thought it is usually S M or L???

all the belts ive used dont have any markings on so neither me or the manager know which is which


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A decent site should provide a size guide. I got mine on eBay, and it was L or XL, the XL being described as 38 to 44 waist (though I think it's bigger).


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

where do they measure the waist though? i was thinking a M as i like it really tight?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

XXL by the looks of it xD

jk mate, perhaps not get one, it seems to hinder lifts on most occaisions


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

say for example with this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leather-weight-lifting-body-building-belt-Exercise-Gym_W0QQitemZ110350024641QQihZ001QQcategoryZ36155QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

should i just go for the small/medium?? as large on the smallest setting may still be loose?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270334518786

That's what I got. You would probably get away with the L, though they also do smaller weight belts - this is a PL belt.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> say for example with this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leather-weight-lifting-body-building-belt-Exercise-Gym_W0QQitemZ110350024641QQihZ001QQcategoryZ36155QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> should i just go for the small/medium?? as large on the smallest setting may still be loose?


Mate thats sh1t

Go with one or type DMCC suggested below.. A proper belt:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok cheers guys thanks alot. think il go for the L on the one dmcc said


----------

